# G3 Powerbook wont recognize HD?



## NickBurns (Jan 15, 2007)

Hey guys, i started my G3 laptop this morning(9.2), and it came up with the '? in folder' icon....So i put in my Nortons cd in, and booted from that. I went to run disc dr, and it doesnt even see the HD? I even put in the Os9.2 cd, and same thing?

I tried holding down apple/option as it starts, but no help?

1st off, why does it do this? and 2nd, how can i get my HD to appear again! LOL I dont really have anything on it that is important, so i can reformat if needed. But this seems to happen to this laptop about every 6 months or so...?

Any ideas?

Any help is much appreciated,
Thanks


----------



## NickBurns (Jan 17, 2007)

Anyone?


----------



## bobw (Jan 17, 2007)

If nothing important is on it, go ahead and try reformatting. But Disk First Aid will have to be able to see the drive to do this.

If it can't see the drive, either the drive is bad, on board controller or logic board is bad.


----------



## NickBurns (Jan 18, 2007)

I see....

But like i said this seems to happen every 6 months or so...I actually posted about it last time, but searched and cant find my post? But i cant remember what someone told me to do....LOL

Thanks for the help,


----------



## Kees Buijs (Jan 19, 2007)

NickBurns said:


> I see....
> 
> But like i said this seems to happen every 6 months or so...I actually posted about it last time, but searched and cant find my post? But i cant remember what someone told me to do....LOL
> 
> Thanks for the help,



Before formatting, check the partition of the disk. You can check it with the use of the mac os x system disk. If no partition exists, in general you have a real big problem.


Good luck, Kees


----------



## NickBurns (Jan 19, 2007)

But this G3 is using OS9.2?


----------



## Kees Buijs (Jan 20, 2007)

NickBurns said:


> But this G3 is using OS9.2?



Most 9.2 system disk will have this function too. Also you can use the X disk to verify and create / replace the partition, afterwards installing 9 on it.


Good Luck, Kees


----------

